# Series 1 Tivo Replacement PVR??



## mervyncp (Sep 8, 2005)

After 7 years of very happy Tivo ownership we now seem to be facing the end of Tivo as we know it.:down:
I use mine connected to a freeview tuner, don't have satellite and there are no cable facilities in my small village.
The last thing I want to do is return to the stone age era of having to actually watch TV programmes when they are broadcast.
So what are the pros and cons of available Freeview PVR's
Which one would you recommend?
What are "must have" features

Mervyn


----------



## bakerda (Mar 1, 2002)

I bought my mum (technophobe) a Humax PVR-9150T a few years ago and it's been good for her, nice and easy to use. Still going strong. Humax tends to be the PVR of choice these days with a good selection of Freeview & FreeSat versions with HD too. Still prefer my Tivo though


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Humax PVR-Fox T2 is top of my list so far.

Of course I'll lose the wonderful TiVo interface, ease of navigation (without all those stupid coloured buttons), suggestions and many many other plusses.

However it does 'seem' to be the best of the freeview bunch.


----------



## mervyncp (Sep 8, 2005)

davisa said:


> Humax PVR-Fox T2 is top of my list so far.
> 
> it does 'seem' to be the best of the freeview bunch.


I had a really bad experience with a Humax Fox F2 (I think that was the model no.).
It cost a fortune compared to other Freeview top boxes and was complete $h1te from day one. Continuously locking up to such an extent I had to put a timer on it to reboot it every day in the early hours. Forums seemed to confirm this was a firmware problem and Humax did absolutely nothing to fix it.

So I am not a big Humax fan


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mervyncp said:


> So I am not a big Humax fan


My Humax was a disaster as well, I flogged it on fleabay and used an unsubbed tivo instead. Since swmbo watches the same things every week she is happy with it and I get the lifetime subbed tivo.

Alek


----------



## MrNoisy (Jun 5, 2002)

Another option is the Digital Stream PVR. The 500Gb version(DHR8205) is only £199 at John Lewis. Seems to have similar/same h/w to Humax, but you get PIP as well I believe and looks like the company(http://www.mitlondon.com) is doing regular updates based on user feedback for changes. 

You can get the cheaper 320GB version here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Str...et-top/dp/B003LLDK02/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Got a DS 500Gb a few weeks ago great bit of kit.

Also available is its smaller brother single tuner and USB 'PVR' capability from Maplins for just £50, code A56JY, if you can find one. Got one today.  As you can easily transfer between the two using a USB HDD.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

One of these would be nice...

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf

Only one snag...

Automan.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

i don't have an aerial where my tivo is only the sky cable. I want a box that can either control the sky box or replace it with something I can network and take recordings off... hodl on it's a tivo lol... seriously.. what are the alternatives


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Automan said:


> One of these would be nice...
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf
> 
> ...


Only one.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Fizz said:


> . what are the alternatives


Take a look over on Healydaves, all is not lost yet.


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2002)

I was looking at the Humax HDR-Fox T2 anyway, given that the W. Midlands is finally getting HD in April. It also has dual tuner and media playing functionality that look good, even if Series Links and Wishlists aren't up to Tivo standards.

There have been a few Firmware updates in recent months (including one a few days ago) that appear to sort out most people's issues, a friend of mine in the office (who also has Tivo) has given it the thumbs up, and it looks like the hard-drive upgrade is a lot easier than the one on my Tivo was!

This just forces my hand, I guess - I was planning to get a media server first, and then this at the end of the year. Oh well.


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

The Humax Foxsat-HDR is currently looking like my favourite assuming we cant get our tivos working beyond the end of May..

Tho I'm also looking at windows 7 media center as an alternative.

Is anyone using it, and what is it missing compared to our Tivo ?
(aside from the fact that building a comparable HTPC still seems very expensive !)

I now have freesat at home and am already getting used to watching things in HD, so a HD PVR or win7 with HD tuner is looking pretty attractive.. especially if it replaces the xbmc hacked xbox that I use for watching films and listening to my music.


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

Jules said:


> I was planning to get a media server first, and then this at the end of the year. Oh well.


I've been thinking the same, as I currently use tivo, and a converted xbox to play other media.

I'm wondering whether it would cost about the same to build a 'modern' win7 htpc to do both the jobs in one box, or if it is still as flakey as when I last tried, under winxp..

Back then, it just wasnt reliable enough for 'OH' use.. which is of course, one of the areas Tivo excels at..

Actually, I still cant believe I'm considering this.. when I finally bought a 'modern' TV this January, one of the must haves, was enough scart sockets to still be able to use Tivo


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Automan said:


> Only one snag...
> 
> Automan.


So you're the snag for people who can't get a new ViVo and used to have an old TiVo?


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Humax direct are doing the PVR-FOX T2 grade A for &#163;50 off, so I've finally caved in and bought one.

Replacing TiVo + Freeview Box + Video Processor (to convert RGB to HDMI) will give me a lot more cabinet space and free plugs!


----------

